# All Adopted



## hidechan (Oct 23, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: MA
City/Town: Chicopee
Number of rats: 5
Gender: Male
Age(s): 11 days old
Name(s): Chips, Dip, Ham, Cheese, and Coffee (nicknames)
Colours: 3 Hooded and 2 Berkshire (black and white)
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: An 'oops' litter.
Temperament: Friendly
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: Yes
Transport available: Yes
Preferred donation: $5 donation to the MRR


They will be ready for adoption on Nov 26th, but can be reserved any time.

There is a small adoption fee of $5 per rat, and all the proceeds go to the Mainely Rat Rescue ( http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/ ).
Also, filling out a short adoption application is required.

If you are interested, send me an email ([email protected]) and I will get back to you right away!









Here they are at 10 days old!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 11 baby rats in MA*

please read and follow the format for posting in this section. you have 3 days to do so or your post will be deleted.


----------

